# Tour de France: the good, the bad and the ugly -newbies view



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, we survived our first stage of watching the Tour de France from the side (thanks for everyone's advice) and thought that it might be handy to write it up for anyone thinking of going next year - feel free to add your comments, Simone :wink: 

The good:

- meeting MHers/supporters from different countries and having a chat; sharing a beer/wine. (sense of community)

- up close view of the cyclists as they race - quite good when going up a mountain as they are a bit slower.

- seeing a new region of France (Alpe d'Huez was stunning).

- chance to wild camp in a spot not normally allowed.

- cheering on the thousands of amateur cyclists attempting the climb...looking at the amazing costumes and the different styles of bikes (eg pennyfarthing). Laughing at the ridiculous things the crowds wear on the day.

- the support from the locals (fresh, clean, cold water on tap everywhere, rubbish/recycling bins, chemical waste points, free bus shuttle).


The bad:

- the music, kindly provided by three different dutch campers...by using a mobile disco, in one case, and generators by the other two. This was not fun, good music - rather scary crap dutch music, that went on till 3am...even our dutch neighbours didn't like it!

- the same drunk dutch idiots throwing things at a couple of the MHs.

- during the race, someone stole one of our small flags and at the end of the race, someone came up and stole our (free) spotty flag that we had attached to the bonnet.

The ugly:
- will never forget this guy on the second ascent who had mucus/snot going from his nose down to his shirt as he pedalled his guts out to help Voeckler.

- 2 blokes in mankinis cycling up :lol: :lol:

Can't wait for Yorkshire - hopefully there will be a rally organised - maybe with a music theme?!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Having watched practically every stage for the past 3 years (on ITV4) I still cant persuade Mrs Caulkhead that it would be a good idea to follow "le tour" in the flesh as it were. The atmosphere on the mountain stages looks terrific, although I do wonder about some of the idiots who run alongside the competitors and in some cases nearly bring them down. Is it over-excitement or alcohol? Anyway, following at least a couple of stages is very much a must-do for me so I will have to keep working on SWMBO :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Glad you had a mostly good time............

Caulkhead


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Caulkhead! 

What was particularly stressful (for me) was that I did all the driving!!! I was very worried about driving on a small mountain road with a MH. In any event, it wasn't that narrow and by going a week before, we missed a lot of the mayhem (eg 60 trucks arriving in the dead of the night before the tour came through). We also left very early the next day - again to miss the stress of the hundreds of MHs still to come down the mountain (took 5 hours to get down 13km if you left straight after the finish!!). 

Would we choose a spot like that again? (ie right next to the road) OH says no. I think maybe next time, we'd choose a quiet spot elsewhere and walk on the day. Though I liked watching the crowds. As to the idiots who get in the way - vast majority a sober loonies!! We had one in front of us who I had to grab because he almost got hit by Voeckler (because the idiot was looking up the mountain at the previous rider).

I think it would be great to have something organised for Yorkshire, next year - where we can all leave the MH in a field somewhere (ie a rally) thus allowing people, such as your OH, the chance to experience the combo of camping/watching the tour live.

One last thing - if you ever do it, make sure you park up next to someone who has a telly with coverage - it made such a huge difference for us :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

simandme said:


> . . . make sure you park up next to someone who has a telly with coverage - it made such a huge difference for us :wink:


I'm not being provocative here, but why would anyone go to all the trouble (_and expense_) of going there just to watch a procession of bikes whizz past?

The exciting bit of the whole experience (_the leaders, presumably_) could only last about a minute, then it's all over.

I can quite understand wanting to "_be there_" and in many sports that is far more rewarding than watching on telly . . . but in this case (_without the telly_) you would see a few brief minutes of a fairly meaningless procession, and totally miss out on the rest of the stage, if not the tour.

Or am I missing something? :roll:

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We were at Saint Amand Montrond for the finish of that stage. Just 20 metres past the finish line. The day was electric, but at the finish line you get the carnival and procession, which you probably don't get along the route.
Gerry


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

I just got My MH to late, however I agree with Simandme It would be great to meet you all there. I do also want to go over to France to see at least one mountain stage and a finish to see the sprinters.

Geoff


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We were lucky Zebedee as the cyclists went past us twice. You're right though - we probably saw them all for about 20 mins. But we were able to go to a pub (that had great food and beer) and chat to people from all over the world. I think it is more about meeting cycling fanatics and talking nonsense - and most people enjoy doing that :wink: 
Also, if we had been at home, we would have been working - so this gave us an opportunity to watch more of the tour, whilst combining some walking/exploring of the local area.

In terms of the caravan - we got to see the floats and duck the freebies as they were hurled at ours faces. :lol: 

I too would like to see a sprint finish - maybe in London next year?!

Thanks Dunston - I'm hoping one of our lovely yorkshire forum friends might have some ideas as to where a rally could be based.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I would like to park up somewhere next year when it's in Yorkshire but I have this feeling that it will not be organised the same as in France.
I have a vision where either a level crossing will be closed or the council will be doing some roadworks and have some traffic lights working.

Mike


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> simandme said:
> 
> 
> > . . . make sure you park up next to someone who has a telly with coverage - it made such a huge difference for us :wink:
> ...


Our first time at Le Tour (though we did watch an intermediate sprint of the Tour of Britain at Gnosall a few years back - not quite the same). We hadn't planned at all (we were in France just ambling about and thought - let's go watch a tour stage - so we did). We went to the stage which ended at Mont Ventoux on Bastille Day - we parked up with a miscellaneous group of motorhomes of varying nationalities two days before the event was due. We put a £3 flag across the bonnet - but only because everyone else had got their own flags on show. Great atmosphere, being amongst like minded folk from all over the world, huge enjoyment from watching the variety of amateurs attempting the route. Telly / radio so that you know what is happening is essential (we had neither, but everyone else in the vicinity had coverage and were happy to invite us to join them). 
On the day itself, the carnival atmosphere is terrific (but watch out for the enthusiasm of some of the freebie flingers - a flexible fridge magnet can hurt if it catches bare flesh). 
The actual cycling? All over VERY quickly. Our location was (with hindsight) not ideal - we had a relatively lengthy view of them approaching and passing us - but steeper terrain where they would have been a bit slower and more spaced out would be a more involved experience.
I'd definitely go again - more for the whole carnival atmosphere than for the brief glimpse of the cycling itself.

Oh, and the joy of being able to provide cool fresh water to the Australian amateur who was a little overheated - he remained cheerful even when we got our map out for him leading to the discovery that he had gone 15km too far down the hill and had overshot the point where he had left his car.

Regards,
John


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I too will do my best to see a stage or two next year, it s as you say, the atmosphere and like minded people, been watching for years, so its about time I saw for myself, don't think I will bother with uk stages, bound to be too many job s worth spoiling it in some shape or form in the name organisation , vive la france !!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sadly we missed it. We were supposed to be there but couldnt get away (leaving tomorrow. Oooh Today!).

I live in the North York Dales so it will be on my doorstep next year (if we are here). 

Somehow I cant see the UK allowing tribes of motorhomers lining up along our roads.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Barryd: if it is on your doorstep, do you have room for all of us please?! You don't have to be at home...just leave the fridge full of beer :lol: :lol:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We were close to a stage on the 11th July, Fougeres to Tours, we selected a small village called Mouliherne about half way. I am so pleased we made the effort we really enjoyed the experience. Here is one of the photos i took. Chasper.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We saw the time trial on Wednesday 10th July (Avranches to Mont St Michel). The Commune of Juilley had opened up a field to welcome camping cars - there must have been well over 150 vans! They even provided a water bowser and rubbish bins. We stayed for 2 nights and were treated to a musical soiree in the village in the evening. 

The day started at around 8am with a few of the key riders warming up to recon the course, followed by the 'caravan'. 

The TT started at 10am and a rider went by every 2 - 3 minutes right through the day until about 5pm. We got the race order of the riders from l'equipe so knew who would be wizzing by!

There was an area along the edge of the field reserved for spectators so we could come and go all day - alternating the live action with an update on the telly.

Fantastic day - excellent atmosphere - and a very memorable Tour!!


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Great pic ownedbycollies and great posts everyone, we weren't there this year but agree that you absolutely can't beat the atmosphere parked up on a mountain stage it's not just the whizzing past (and you see that for longer on high) it's the whole thing, night before, night after, caravane, atmosphere, camaraderie. Speaking french helps and having the tv or at v. least radio for the rest of the stage is a must if you are actually trying to follow what's going on. It doesn't actually detract from the atmosphere if you aren't but it sure makes it more exciting! 

See you in Yorkshire!


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

great pics your so lucky, I will be there next year all being well, and hopefully meet you all there on the mountain side.

Geoff


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

see you in Yorkshire?

http://holmemosscamping.co.uk/

Minimum 2 nights. 7m x 7m tent pitch only £250 in farmers field.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Tour de France: the good, the bad and the ugly -newbies*



simandme said:


> Well, we survived our first stage of watching the Tour de France from the side (thanks for everyone's advice) and thought that it might be handy to write it up for anyone thinking of going next year - feel free to add your comments, Simone :wink:
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it, I believe you were informed of the Dutch however !!

Yorkshire needs to be organised as soon as the route comes out, I was speaking to a rep of Yorkshire Tourist Board, on the Champs de Elysee, and they are already talking to independant camp sites, CC, and C&CC.

Is there anyone from the Rally committee that would look to be getting in touch with YTB, I know there would be a lot of interest !!

Steve


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Tour de France: the good, the bad and the ugly -newbies*



steco1958 said:


> Yorkshire needs to be organised as soon as the route comes out, I was speaking to a rep of Yorkshire Tourist Board, on the Champs de Elysee, and they are already talking to independant camp sites, CC, and C&CC.
> 
> Is there anyone from the Rally committee that would look to be getting in touch with YTB, I know there would be a lot of interest !!
> 
> Steve


But will they be happy for hundreds of MH to park up wherever they can along the route?
I do hope so.

James


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Tour de France: the good, the bad and the ugly -newbies*



JP said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Yorkshire needs to be organised as soon as the route comes out, I was speaking to a rep of Yorkshire Tourist Board, on the Champs de Elysee, and they are already talking to independant camp sites, CC, and C&CC.
> ...


Probably not, You can download the 2 stage routs held in Yorks from here. not absolutely sure if this has been agreed with TDF so take it for what it is and early heads up.

http://letour.yorkshire.com/the-route


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

billym said:


> see you in Yorkshire?
> 
> http://holmemosscamping.co.uk/
> 
> Minimum 2 nights. 7m x 7m tent pitch only £250 in farmers field.


Would this be classed as "rip of britain"?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

pmcclure said:


> billym said:
> 
> 
> > see you in Yorkshire?
> ...


Free market economy?


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tour de France*

After returning from the TDF I wrote to the Yorkshire Tourist Board explaining to them that all the tourist with motorhomes from abroad would EXPECT to stop on the side of the road as they do in France.

The reply from them stated, yes they know that this would be expected and are having talks with all the local councils.

Don't hold your breath!

WASFITONCE


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

billym said:


> Minimum 2 nights. 7m x 7m tent pitch only £250 in farmers field.


OMG that is outrageous - not even breakfast delivered!

I received an email from Natural Retreats offering £42pppn - in a house! This now seems like a brilliant offer.

Steco: whilst I knew that Dutch corner would be loud, we were 3 bends on from that - the dutch straight! I didn't mind the person who played his music from 8-8...it was the idiots who played their (really crappy) music until 3am and also hurled things at the french MH whose owner had the temerity to complain to the police...it kinda ruined things for everyone. Our lovely neighbours were keen to point out that the yobs were from the north of the country and they were from the south - obviously every country has its 'interesting' bits.

And, I do hope that the Yorkshire Board/councils do the right thing and make sure that the start of the tdf is as well executed as the olympic/para-olympics.

Whilst we will camp at the side of the road if necessary, I'd prefer to be part of a rally and leave the roadside for our visitors.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I can`t see the point of spending my leisure time following a race. Roughing it with noisy louts.


What I do admire is the guts and fitness of the riders. True sportsmen. Are there any women racers.
Dave p


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

We also went for the Alpe d'Huez stage... but by 10am the previous day it became obvious we wouldn't even get on the road up the Alpe, never mind park on it, we went the other way and watched the same stage from the Col d'Ornon. 

Possibly as a result we had a much more relaxed time, with no stupid music till 3am! 

I'd recommend a stage to anyone, for the reasons others have stated - the atmosphere, the caravane (hard to explain but when you see it you understand...) and the camaraderie. I had to assist a Frenchman who managed to get his van stuck opposite us by reversing it over the edge of the verge, he then entertained us for the next 24 hours with endless costume changes, a huge collection of flags, Pooh bears (!?) and generally bonkers antics. Unmissable, and all for free. 

I aim to catch Yorkshire next year, being not that far from the Stage 2 route I doubt I'll take the van. I really worry that there will be hordes of continental M/Hers expecting to park up overnight who will be very disappointed by UK nimby attitudes, or as the evidence shown here suggests, outrageous attempts to cash in. And even if they are allowed to park, where are they going to offload their waste water etc? We just don't have the facilities.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Me and Mrs Tubby have volunteered as 'Tour Makers' for Yorkshire 2014. Very excited that we may be a part of the event! If we really get the bug we might then whip over to France to watch a stage (even better if I can get to ride a part of the route!), also fancy getting to Paris for the finish, that looks a fantastic spectacle - if you can get a reasonable viewpoint.

PS I won't be packing my mankini


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Why go to the Isle of Man TT, Grand Prix races, le Tour, Paris Rome or in fact anywhere you can see it all on TV.

What you don't get is the ambiance of the occasion or place.

We actually led "LeTour" on our motorbike a few years ago totally by accident but very amusing at the time. Long story.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Will Steve be packing the Tuba though?

Could be a useful spur for favourites or frightener for the opposition, a short blast whilst passing.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

pneumatician said:


> Will Steve be packing the Tuba though?


What a great idea Steve! Not thought about that..... I could decorate my sousaphone in yellow... or polka dots.... dress in mankini... errr sorry sequinned jump suit - and play Ilkley moor b'a t'at as they whizz by... bound to get on the telly 

Tubby (aka Steve)


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I doubt there will be hoards of MH coming over, I find the French have (sometimes justified) their own idea of the UK and never want to visit.
As for the parking on the roadside how will they stop it, if they arrive in sufficient numbers I don't think anyone will try and move them on.
James


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

They will have to use the roadside:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/ne...g-boom-300-price-hikes-world-famous-race.html

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The West End was supposedly booked full months in advance of the Olympics. Turned out to be the quietest couple of weeks for years :roll: 

Create an expectation of a shortage so that you can charge the earth 

Dick


----------

